# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Visites à domicile / Pension (94)

## ChezTatieJu

Bonjour,

Je propose de rendre visite à vos compagnons (chiens, chats, furets, lapins, cochons d'inde, rats, chinchillas, souris, hamsters, oiseaux) lors de vos absences sur les communes de Cachan, Villejuif et l'Haÿ-les-roses.

Les tarifs sont dégressifs et s'adaptent aux besoins de l'animal et à vos attentes. Des réductions sont appliqués pour les animaux en FA, ainsi que pour les personnes membres d'une association de protection animale.

Possibilité de garder à mon domicile un petit chien (moins de 15kg) :
- la journée : 30euros
- 3 jours : 80euros
- 1 semaine : 180euros 
Etant aussi promeneuse, votre chien aura obligatoirement 2h de promenade quotidienne au bois ou en forêt avec ses congénères canins.

Possibilité de garder à mon domicile un chat :
- la journée : 20euros
- 3 jours : 50 euros
- 1 semaine : 120euros

N'hésitez pas à me contacter par mail (cheztatieju@outlook.fr) pour plus d'informations !

Je suis complète du 15 juillet au 15 août.

Certificat de capacité n° : 2017/1913-2e86
SIRET : 829 540 244 00011

----------


## ChezTatieJu

Bonjour à tou(te)s,

Je suis toujours disponible pour des visites à domicile tous animaux sur les communes de Villejuif, Cachan et l'Haÿ-les-roses jusqu'au 31 juillet 2018.
N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour que je vous transmette un devis du tarif (merci de préciser la race, le sexe et l'âge de votre animal afin que je puisse répondre au mieux à vos attentes).

/!\ La garde des chats à mon domicile n'est plus possible. /!\

La garde de petits chiens à mon domicile est toujours disponible, à conditions qu'ils soient OK chats et sociables avec leurs congénères.

*NOUVEAUTE : Du 1er au 24 août 2018*
Je serai en maison avec jardin clôturé (située à Champigny-sur-Marne). J'accueillerais vos chiens de toutes tailles et tous poids à conditions qu'ils soient sociables avec leurs congénères. Les mâles devront être castrés afin de limiter les risques de bagarres. 
Une piscine pour chiens sera installé dans le jardin les jours de grosse chaleur. Ils bénéficieront toujours d'une promenade de 2h au bois ou en forêt avec leurs congénères.

Tarifs (-50kgs)
1 jour : 35 euros
3 jours : 90 euros
1 semaine : 210euros
10 jours : 300 euros
Du 1er au 24 : 690 euros

Tarifs (+50kgs)
1 jour : 40euros
3 jours : 105 euros
1 semaine : 240 euros
10 jours : 350 euros
Du 1er au 24 : 790 euros

_Chien supplémentaire : +50% du tarif._

Réductions (sur justificatif)
Membre d'une association : -5% sur le total de la garde
Animal adopté en association : -10% sur le total de la garde
Animal en FA : -20% sur le total de la garde

Un contrat de garde est établi. Des nouvelles et photos vous sont envoyés régulièrement par le biais de votre choix.

N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour toutes questions (06.80.22.94.43 ou cheztatieju@outlook.fr).

A très vite !

----------

